# problemas qsc usa 1310



## andresssdj (Dic 25, 2007)

hola, alguien me puede facilitar este manual ya que debo hacer unas reparaciones.
Gracias


----------



## Luis Alonso (Dic 26, 2007)

hola. ese es de los viejitos y lo bajas gratis de la pagina web del fabricante.


----------



## andresssdj (Dic 27, 2007)

el tema es asi: intente bajar el manual de servicio donde dice como se calibra etc.. al esquematico lo tengo, lo que quiero hacer es saber que hay que hacer luego de hacer un service, en este caso cambiar resistencias y capacitores en mal estado, que funcionaban pero estaban desvalorizadas y en algunos casos, los capacitores con las patas a punto de quebrarse, mi pregunta:
si no consigo el manual, como debo calibrar este amplificador ? que precauciones debo tomar?

otra cosa alguien me puede explicar de manera simple como se calibra el BIAS o corriente de reposo?
Saludos!


----------



## Luis Alonso (Dic 27, 2007)

Los amplificador de QSC trabajan con una corriente de bias muy baja, hay dos formas de hacer el ajuste, la mas sencilla es medir el voltaje entre los emisores de los driver Q1 y Q2 y ajustar TR1 cuando tengas 80-100 mv esta listo, recuerda entre los emisores, no usar el chasis como referencia negativa, la punta de prueva negativa en el emisor de Q2 y la postiva en el emisor de Q1 ,este ajuste se hace a temperatura ambiente 28-32 centigrados sin señal y sin carga y con una alimenacion de 120v.a.c.
Para los otros ajustes necesitas tener como minimo Osciloscopio, Carga Muerta de 8,4,2 ohm de1KW, y un analizador de distorsion THD. IMD.


----------



## andresssdj (Dic 28, 2007)

q1 y q2 por donde se encuentran=? osea pongo el tester en medir continua y mido con un terminal el emisor de q1 y con el otro el q2, el valor que me de es la corriente actual de reposo?
debo hacer eso en ambos canales?


----------



## Luis Alonso (Dic 28, 2007)

Eso es lo que debes hacer, Q1 y Q2 son los drivers, su encapsulado es TO220 y estan en disipadores de calor independientes su numero comercial es mje15032 y mje15033, en efecto tienes que hacer el mismo ajuste en los dos canales, como dije antes esa es la forma mas simple de hacerlo sobre todo si no se cuenta con el instrumental completo, si los componentes de tu amplificador son orginales esta forma es confiable, pero sinoes asi puede quedar con algo de distorcion de cruce por cero o tal ves calentando mas de la cuenta.


----------



## andresssdj (Dic 28, 2007)

hola de nuevo, en caso que no ajuste esta corriente, que consecuencias voy a tener? menor rendimiento del equipo?


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 28, 2007)

Si el bias te queda alto, produce calentamiento de la etapa de salida.
Si te queda demasiado alto eventualmente puede quemar la etapa.
Si te queda bajo trae distorsion de cruce.


----------



## andresssdj (Dic 31, 2007)

Hola, ahora tengo otra duda referente al circuito que controla el fan, este queda siempre encendido, acaso no debe encenderce recien cuando alcance cierta temperatura? por donde puede estarel problema? osea que es lo primero que debo revisar, ya que segun tengo entendido solo se enciende cuando llega a cierta temp!, el flujo de aire es de atras hacia adelante no?.


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Ene 10, 2008)

Muy buen amplificador viejito pero a pruebas de bala.
Aver si te sirve. Suerte


----------



## edwin geo vargas anaya (Jun 25, 2009)

he realizado el amplificador qsc usa 1310 pero tengo un problema, siento un recalentamiento en los transistores de salida, me gustaria saber el mmotivo del recalentamiento. ademas si alguien tiene como funciona este amplificador.


----------

